# Unimat



## lancer (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi I am interested in building a unimat lathe, but I need some help in the dimension of the lathe, or if somebody has the dimension of all the parts.
Thank you for any support you can give me

Paul


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 23, 2015)

With due respect, Why?
Again, what sort of so called Unimat are you refering. At my last count, I got to 4 and there was a a couple of clones. One of which is the MJ-289. 

Having said all that, I have a MJ-289 and it would cost you or me considerably more than what I bought it for- just to set up the mould for the bed alone. Then you would have to cast it, then part machine it, harden the bed and finally slideways grind it. That pretty well reflects the later models of the Mark 3 and 4's.

As for the original ones with round bed bars, these are usually  die cast alloy- and extremely accurately line bored. 

Going back a bit, EMCO made the lathes for inmates of Dachau Concentration Camp- to make the V Weapons used to attack the UK.

I have several reminders of such momentous events. I'm - what does one say- curious.

Norman


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2015)

I am not aware of an y plan sets for a uni mat  . 
there was a casting set in the 5os for a similar type lathe. there are some plans out there for small lathes. 
for unimat info  look here : http://www.lathes.co.uk/unimat/
Photo essay of what you are proposing


http://www.lathes.co.uk/homemadeunimat/


http://unimat.homestead.com/



http://www.green-trust.org/junkyardprojects/FreeHomeWorkshopPlans/6inTurretLatheSN23.pdf
Hope this helps
Tin


----------



## Engine maker (Jan 23, 2015)

This site may help, it has drawings in 10 parts.
http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/lathe_build.html
Jim


----------



## ruzzie (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is a small lathe I made during my time at the dockyard unfortunately it was for one of the foreman that worked their. He was into N guage trains and wanted to start making his own parts, I only had about 4 month to make it before we were made redundant.
It was in Model Engineer Vol 151 1983/84  beginning 6th May 1983.
MAP plan # W.E. 25 Plan book for 1983/84


----------



## /// (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice lathe Ruzzie!


----------

